# Why do I end up with poor grade embryos



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

First cycle I got grade 3 & 4 ok I got a BFP and and lovely LO 
But 2nd cycle I got grade 3&4 again 

Is this because my eggs are not great or that my DF sperm is poor Clinic grading for cycle one 1 great 4 poor Clinic grading for cycle two 1 great 5 poor


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Hun, 

I'm no Dr but can tell you my experience (both my cycles have failed so you may not want it) 
Cycle 1 - They did long protocol with gonal F and I got 18 eggs. All eggs were described as poor quality and we ended up with two 6 cell embryos. 
Cycle 2 - I went private and they did short cycle they got 24 eggs 7 embryos which all went to blast and of them 1 was put back and 1 was good enough to freeze. This time I was on fostimon. They managed to get more of the drug in e and I had no OHSS or illness and my hormone levels were much better. 

Got my review tomorrow so will ask about quality etc but I presume it was much better as I went to blast and far more survived. Don't know if it was change of drug or protocol but second time lead to much better embryos and a larger number hope this helps. x


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Thank you hun for your reply thats great news you got better emybros 2nd time round For some reason i always get the same poor grade 3 

good luck at your follow up appointment


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Right spoken to the consultant and asked about embryos. She said its a number of things. My eggs were fine this time not poor quality like last time. She says different cycles bring forward a different set of eggs and long obviously targets my poor eggs where as short targets my better eggs. She also  said there is an element of luck it may just be a bad ovulation month for you we all have them. Also it can be sperm issues. My partner is the infertile one and the first time he produced a really poor sample even by his poor standard. This also affected quality so they froze sperm from a few samples as back up this time but didn't need it. Hope that helps think I've remembered everything . What has your clinic said x x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Heya,

Just thought I'd add to this:

We had 13 eggs/10 embies on our last cycle. By day 3 we had 5 all grade 3 (1 being best 4 worst). Not amazing especially as we had such high hopes from a great fertilisation rate.

We went to blast and one did OK and ended up a 5bb.. the rest were no good- BFN for us.

From what I've read in the first 3 days its the egg quality that controls the quality of the embie (its providing the embie with the energy to divide).. by day 5 the sperms quality kicks in. 

Don't know if you've tried but co-enzyme Q10 is good for egg/sperm quality - I wasn't on it before but I am now - 100mg (which is too low - up to 600mg has been recommended to some people).

Jess xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

jessica546 said:


> We had 13 eggs/10 embies on our last cycle. By day 3 we had 5 all grade 3 (1 being best 4 worst). Not amazing especially as we had such high hopes from a great fertilisation rate.
> We went to blast and one did OK and ended up a 5bb.. the rest were no good- BFN for us.


Thats great that 1 of your grade 3 got to blasto (my clinic wont take grade 3-4 pass day 3

My son was a grade 3 (8 cell) 3dt so i know it can work but i really hoped taking extra vits etc i would have got better grade eggs this time


----------

